# Personal Review: Cartier Tank Americaine Large Yellow Gold



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Cartier watches has always been a fascination to me, and I must admit, it is one of the watch that I long to own. I have came across a few models, like the Santos, the Ronde, the Tank, Panthere, Drive de Cartier, and so on. But to be honest, the Santos while a great watch and one of the most popular line, it didn't click. The Ronde while a great watch, the one that came by to me was quartz, so it felt wrong to me, spending on an all gold watch with quartz movement. The tank was a little too small for my tastes, the drive was a little too big, yada yada yada. You name it - I have something wrong with it hahaha.

And to be honest, because I prefer to buy preowned, it makes life a little harder on getting the right Cartier for me. And especially being extremely picky like me, so I never bought one. Until 3 days ago.

Enter the Tank Americaine.

From the pictures, it is probably the least Cartier model that I would like. And probably it's probably on the end of my list when getting a Cartier watch. And to be honest, from the pictures, the elongated case "looked hideous" lol.









One day an acquaintance came by, and he told me he was thinking of selling his watch. I asked what is it? Oh it's Cartier, he said, it got me interested! Then he said Tank Americaine. So I was like "Oh man that sucks lol". But since he has no experience in buying or selling, he sought out my help to offload it. I told him to come by and drop it off. When it arrived, he was wearing it on his wrist, I was smitten. I had to confirm, what's that on your wrist? He said its the watch I been telling you that I wanted to sell. So.... I told him to take it off and I will pay for it instead. LOL. And he was asking for a reasonable price too, box and papers, although not on the original strap, but I didn't mind. I will source a better strap for it once this lockdown is over. All for around USD2600. I thought thats a very good price, considering everything.









The version I got is the largest version, measuring at 26mm x 45mm. With date, and automatic movement, and comes in solid yellow gold. The shape as you all can see, is obviously a tank, but an elongated one. It has this quite pronounced curve on the top to the lug tip, giving a wonderful impression and play of light. It's actually much more beautiful than what I thought it would be, and to be honest, it didn't look as dainty as I thought it would as well.









The case is quite curved as you can see from the side profile, and quite thick too. I find the profile of the case really shapes up nicely to the wrist, and gives the impression that it hugs the wrist from the top view. It is a great feature that I never appreciate before, and now I see it, I think it's a wonderful design to have. Although the caseback is not as curved as the older original cintree, but it is lightly concaved to give it a better pleasure when being worn. I also love the contrast of the side brushing and the top polish work, while simple, it gives a very nice overall finish to the watch. And you can also see that the strap change system is with a screw driven bar, much like the Panerais, but with a much smaller screw. I don't even have the right size for it, and need to order a smaller one. Perhaps a 0.6mm or 0.8mm screw.









The other side is finished on the same way, and in great condition too. This is where we can see the octagonal shaped crown, inlaid with blue sapphire cabuchon - a Cartier trademark. While it is a great feature to have, but I personally have found several examples with the sapphire broken or cracked. While I do agree that this is a dress watch not meant for hard work or sports, but they also have the same with their roadster or santos line, where both are to my knowledge, sports model. Its a great great detail, but a fragile one at that.









The dial is also a trademark Cartier. With pearly white background, and hand-engraved with Flinque finish, black roman numerals, and blued hands. This is one of the truest Cartier dial you can find. The combination screams Cartier and there is no mistaking it for a different watch. As you can see on this example, there is slight flaking on the roman numerals, but this is watch that is already 13 years old (he bought it on 2007), so I can see that it is starting to deterioriate. From the more common eye-view-length, you can barely see it, if see it at all. I didn't notice it until I took closeup shots on it. But I dont mind, it adds character to it, afterall, everything ages, and I suspect it will hold for another 10 years before it starts to go really bad.









As you can see here, on my oval shaped 16.5 cm circumference wrist, the Tank Americaine (Large size that is), simple countours to the shape of my wrist, it feels so elegant and yet very pronounced and has a great wirst presence. Add to the fact it's solid yellow gold, it's bound to get some attention. But I think the choice of the shape of the case here is really smart, it's not too curved, it's not too long, and it's not too narrow either. I find the shape is almost just right. Though a little wider may (maybe) make it a bit more sporty, but it's not something I'd venture to. Because I find this watch to be dressy on most parts.









The Tank Americaine was the last on my list, it probably wasn't even considered. But it has smitten me the most. I have came across numerous pre-owned Cartiers, but never has a watch from the House of Cartier made me say I want that watch before I even ask the price (on preowned market that is).

It wears very well, and I think it could work on most daily basis too, depending on what you wear. Of course it wouldn't go with baggy torn jeans, but slim fit jeans and white Tees? Looks great. Polo shirt and shorts? Looks great. Business suit or office attire? Even better. The only situation where I feel it doesn't or won't fit me, is when I'm with my track pants heading for an exercise routine, or an outbound gathering with my fellow officemates. I wouldn't want to break my sapphire either.

I understand that out there the prices are higher than what I got, but to be honest, with a solid yellow gold tank case and automatic movement and that name Cartier, whats not to like?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BearDeXPS (Oct 10, 2017)

$2.6k usd? remind us not to become "friends" lol


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

LMAO, I'm sorry but he asked for that price, and I did ask him are you sure? He said yeah, he browsed around and thought it's a fair price by "local standards", so I didn't even hanggle a single dollar.



BearDeXPS said:


> $2.6k usd? remind us not to become "friends" lol


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent review and congratulations on such a beautiful and great watch! Ever since that first scene on Schindlers List I’ve been enamored with Tanks, and although I haven’t acquired one yet it’s on my list.

Could the early damage to dial be because of moisture? Might need a service to make sure all is good on the inside, and for the price you paid you’d still be ahead adding the price of service lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

zeuloa said:


> Excellent review and congratulations on such a beautiful and great watch! Ever since that first scene on Schindlers List I've been enamored with Tanks, and although I haven't acquired one yet it's on my list.
> 
> Could the early damage to dial be because of moisture? Might need a service to make sure all is good on the inside, and for the price you paid you'd still be ahead adding the price of service lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes a service is probably needed once this lockdown is over. Hopefully sooner rather than later. Im quite certain some moisture has gotten into it. And Im quite happy as well that its an ETA based movement so easily serviceable on my reputable watchsmith.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

She is finally in a more proper shoe. The lizard strap that was installed with it wasn't too bad, but it was oversized, and well, it didn't look as nice as now.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations. The watch appears to be in excellent condition. Did it come with box and papers? For that price on could consider it a steal. Literally. Ensure it’s not stolen.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

T1meout said:


> Congratulations. The watch appears to be in excellent condition. Did it come with box and papers? For that price on could consider it a steal. Literally. Ensure it's not stolen.


It came with box and papers and purchase receipt even. So Im pretty sure it wasnt stolen! But yes, after checking prices on the internet I think I got a steal deal!

But then again Cartiers arent very popular down here, and not much people are into buying solid gold cartier watches. More are into Rolexes and AP and Pateks, but Im just a minorty.

The box is crap though, the internals flaked all over the place, I wish these brands will stop using faux leather and embrace velvet or just something fabric instead, it lasts longer.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice write up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Thanks Supero!

Got new strap for it!


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

Oooooh very nice!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Last time I was at the Cartier dealer I spent so much time with the tank mc, I neglected to try any other models.

I regret not trying this one!


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Thanks all.

I did try out the Tank MC petite seconde, really nice, but I hate the strap width, it felt really wide due to the strap width. And the fact it’s 25.5mm wide, I can’t wear strap out of the shops, either I get custom made ones, or order OEM from Cartier, which is quite annoying (for me).


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Personally I think the case is too long.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

swissra said:


> Personally I think the case is too long.


I thought the same too at first, but upon wearing it, and due to the curved nature of it, I find it actually pleasing.

And hence why, you have the smaller versions, and other similiar models link the Tank, or Tank Mc, they are shorter and "square-r".

We should be happy we have options!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowduke (Apr 11, 2020)

Great review. It came in useful whilst I decided on buying my own. It wears very well for a narrow watch and has great presence without being too obvious.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Congratulations on the purchase!
The Americaine pictured is way too big for your wrist imo (this is a Cartier, not an Invicta) but with age, I'm sure you'll grow into it.
In any case, it would have been foolish to pass on such a bargain.


----------



## watchbobby (Dec 18, 2020)

I recently bought a pre-owned Tank Francaise chronograph. It's a quartz model, but what the heck. I love it and for the time being it's chased everything else off my wrist. 

A lot of the above replies hit the nail on the head regarding Tanks. You can throw concerns with the dimensions out the window 'cause these wear so differently from round watches. You really need to try one on to see which of their various sizings look best on you. And the cabachons are prone to damage; mine's chipped but they're so small you need a loup to see it. And the boxes, at least as previously configured, are crap. While the red faux leather on mine is intact, the inside has completely disintegrated. I tried to clean it up but it's a mess.

I'm wearing mine as a so-called GADA. It suits my lifestyle (retired, laid back and quarantined) but I don't hesitate to wear it when I'm doing something rigorous. It's certainly not a tool watch but I'm trying my best to treat it as such, and it's holding up very well. It's comfortable and just disappears on your wrist. It would be nice if the water resistance was a little higher (the bare minimum- 30 meters) but since I don't dive, swim or snorkel with it that's no big deal.

This is my first Cartier and I would say they are underated as a watchmaker. And for those who insist on calling them a girl's watch, nothing could be further from the truth. Considering them a unisex brand would be much more appropriate, since they have a variety of shapes, designs and sizes and something for everyone. And that's not a bad thing in my book.


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

NTJW said:


> The case is quite curved as you can see from the side profile, and quite thick too. I find the profile of the case really shapes up nicely to the wrist, and gives the impression that it hugs the wrist from the top view. It is a great feature that
> understand that out there the prices are higher than what I got, but to be honest, with a solid yellow gold tank case and automatic movement and that name Cartier, whats not to like?
> 
> Thanks for reading!


A great watch at an excellent price for 18k gold, It's too large for a 16.5 cm wrist - you need a size smaller.


----------



## bjoernaltmann (11 mo ago)

That’s incredible, congratulations! I’ve just looked at the steel version with the automatic movement. It looks superb.


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Love it. I just got my first Cartier as well. Should be getting it next week. A Tank XL. Can't wait...


----------

